
Hardware Acceleration of Key-Value Stores [pdf] - ingve
https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs262a-F14/projects/reports/project13_report.pdf
======
SloopJon
The linked PDF describes a group project from the fall 2014 term of CS262a, a
graduate computer science class. Here's the full list of papers, with links to
more information about the class:

[https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs262a-F14/ind...](https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs262a-F14/index_projects.html)

